# Illamasqua DO NOT stand for equality or individuality.



## Illaminion (Jun 21, 2014)

I have to express my dismay at Illamasqua, a company that I've spent 5 years of my life following and being devoted to, U-turning on their core brand values and basically betraying what they stand for (this includes all formerly employed staff)

Selling out is fine, wanting to make money is also fine... it's business of course that is the goal. But a company like Illamasqua, who may I remind everyone supports the SOPHIE LANCASTER foundation, is built upon a ground of expressing your individuality and being who you want. No judgement.

You can imagine my surprise then, when slowly but surely our "alternative products" were being discontinued... such gems as Disciple and Pristine lipstick. Then theres the fact I have blue hair which is not at all allowed (apparently)

I was told I can wear guy liner, as long as its appropriate.... and lip colour or false lashes?? you can forget that if you have a penis! This is in the flagship store, the safe haven for people to wear their make up the way they want. This is Illamasqua. 

The worst part for me was when I challenged this, as there's other girls who wear bright bold make up and have coloured hair. In response I was told "we employed them like that so we any change them yet, besides we have one alternative person in store already we don't need another."

It stems further than this, sneakily trying to change older members of staff, while only employing new ones that fit the new direction. this is a long term plan to become MAC, without any of the excitement, freedom or the quality. I was told in my interview for the brand it no longer mattered if we could do make up, all our regional manager wanted was sales people. COLD HARD SALES, from people who know nothing about the brand, its heritage or funnily enough Alex Box.

Its an absolute disgrace and I've never felt so lied to or betrayed in my life. At least brands that want conformists outline this before hand, or they state in their employment contract. I need to express that this is anger from my part at the breakdown of faith in a brand like Illamasqua working. Its upsetting that the head office have no faith or understanding in what people want, and most of all that a brand like this thinks it can box people up and label it. I've never had an issue wearing make up to work before, especially as I work for a make up brand.


   Before working for them this time, I also worked for them 5 years ago for a few years, it was an entirely different experience. To add a little background to all this I've added a picture of myself


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jun 21, 2014)

Well, I was never a true fan of Illamasqua anyway.


----------



## Ravenhaired88 (Jan 4, 2016)

This is shocking!  My mua friends rave about their skin Base and I was intrigued but it's so sad they're treating employees this way! Bdw I adore your hair color and makeup,  don't let them turn you into a basic bitch you're a fabulous one :3


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 4, 2016)

Illaminion said:


> I have to express my dismay at Illamasqua, a company that I've spent 5 years of my life following and being devoted to, U-turning on their core brand values and basically betraying what they stand for (this includes all formerly employed staff)
> 
> Selling out is fine, wanting to make money is also fine... it's business of course that is the goal. But a company like Illamasqua, who may I remind everyone supports the SOPHIE LANCASTER foundation, is built upon a ground of expressing your individuality and being who you want. No judgement.
> 
> ...



And the only reason I go to Illamasqua was for their unconventional lipsticks and glosses. I noticed a couple of months ago, they discontinued Shoot, Repulse and a few other really cool glosses and I was thinking 'why?'.

They are going to lose some really loyal customers, if they carry on discontinuing really popular products... And will include me. You was at the Beak Street store in Soho????


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 7, 2016)

Well, we will always have Rimmel.


----------

